# Smoke On The Water, Hot Springs Ark.



## junkyard smoker (Sep 2, 2009)

Is anyone going to Smoke On The Water in Hot Springs Arkansas?
  J-N-J Smokers is going. Maybe we can do a little better than we did in the Border Town Bash that was in Ft.Smith Ar. last July.


----------

